# Audi ad fail



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Right here on this website.
Looks like somebody over at Audi forgot to fill in a template.


----------



## EValuatED (Apr 29, 2017)

garsh said:


> Right here on this website.
> Looks like somebody over at Audi forgot to fill in a template.


Maybe Audi EV info is not available for template fills until Model year 2020.


----------

